
Ask HN: What's the best antivirus tools for win10? - baddate
free or not?
======
philonoist
I tried about 10 different ones.

The final conclusion is that we should be as preventive as possible within the
first steps.

This is where uBlock Origin comes in.

If the download bypasses the above extension, then use a combo of MBAM(
malware) or RogueKiller( malware)+ZoneAlarm(anti virus and firewall)+ Cleaner(
junk can be taken advantage by malware).

------
baud147258
I've used Windows Defender and I didn't had any issue so far (or I didn't saw
it).

------
alltakendamned
Windows Defender is a very good choice, and has the advantage it's free.

------
jryan49
An ad blocker, and learning not to install things from dubious sources.

------
quantummkv
Windows Defender with a firewall on whitelist mode.

------
m0ck
Common Sense (tm)

It's free!

------
bradknowles
Linux?

